# Last Touch - Back in Stock.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

As the title. 

We have Last Touch back in and ready to ship :thumb: 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## mad murph ST (Apr 15, 2007)

Clean And Shiny said:


> As the title.
> 
> We have Last Touch back in and ready to ship :thumb:
> 
> ...


:thumb: :thumb:

If I get an order in now Johnny when is it likely to be shipped?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

today i think usually does for me but i find ordering before 12 gives the guys plenty of time.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

mad murph ST said:


> :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> If I get an order in now Johnny when is it likely to be shipped?


Not too sure if you got the order on, but it will most likely ship Monday now. :thumb:

Regards,

Johnny


----------



## mad murph ST (Apr 15, 2007)

Clean And Shiny said:


> Not too sure if you got the order on, but it will most likely ship Monday now. :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Johnny


Just been done. Monday's cool :thumb:

Thanks a lot


----------

